# :: ECS Tuning :: Allroad 2.7T Genuine RS4 Engine Mounts



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

The first generation RS4 featured the most advanced variant of the Audi 2.7 litre biturbo V6 engine. The 375hp motor necessitated more durable engine mounts to ensure that engine vibrations didn't equate to power losses.

While the RS4 never made it to North America, ECS offers it's more advanced engine mounts for your 2.7T-powered Audi Allroad.

A better secured engine means the engine can effectively transfer power through the drivetrain, and because the mounts are OEM parts, you can expect minimal transference of vibration into the cabin.


*Strap down the performance*

*Click HERE to order or for more information
*


Fits:
Audi Allroad 2.7T (2001-2005)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

